# Venus transiting the sun.



## quads (Jun 5, 2012)

*Venus crossing the Sun! Used my old arc welding helmet to snap this picture a little over an ago:*







*And here is the Venus transit one hour later (photo taken less than half hour ago). It hasn't moved a lot, so I took this picture in the shadow of a pine tree for ambiance. HA!:*


----------



## save$ (Jun 5, 2012)

That's neat, thanks for sharing.   Overcast here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks. I missed it. I will catch it next time.


----------



## fossil (Jun 5, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Thanks. I missed it. I will catch it next time.


 
  From where?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2012)

fossil said:


> From where?


 
Some place warm year around. I am starting to subscribe to this re-incarnation stuff. If ya gotta believe in an afterlife, that one sounds really cool. Well, unless I come back as a ____

Fill in the blank.


----------



## Adabiviak (Jun 5, 2012)

That's awesome - got some sunspots too.. It's overcast here, but we got lucky with a cloud break at the right time. I used binoculars to throw the image onto a white piece of cardboard.


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2012)

Great that you got to see it. Cloudy here unfortunately. Here's a great shot taken by a Japanese satellite. That thin rim of light around Venus is its atmosphere!
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hinode/venus_transit_hinode.html


----------



## fossil (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a remarkable photograph.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2012)

Why do I keep remembering that seventh grade science teacher's mnemonic she used to teach us the planets going out from the Sun?

Make Vera eat more jumbo suckers under Nancy's porch.

Dang thing must have worked. Of course back then Pluto hadn't been busted down a grade.


----------



## fossil (Jun 6, 2012)

My very easy method just speeds up naming planets


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2012)

But I still remember that and can't remember the teacher's name.


----------



## fossil (Jun 6, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> But I still remember that and can't remember the teacher's name.


 

Yeah, I had an Astronomy Prof at UNM who I really enjoyed.  Can't remember his name.  I gotta believe, though, that it would be OK with him, seeing as how I do still remember a bunch of what he taught me.


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2012)

Pluto is no longer considered a planet, though my son disagrees, even with Neil DeGrasse Tyson who he thinks is the greatest.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2012)

begreen said:


> Pluto is no longer considered a planet, though my son disagrees, even with Neil DeGrasse Tyson who he thinks is the greatest.


 
Can you imagine. Been a planet for eons and get busted down. Pluto may have to move out of the neighborhood in disgrace. I think the whole thing is Walt Disney's fault.


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2012)

Doggone silly if you ask me. One thing for certain, it's going to be around a whole lot longer than any of those scientists.


----------



## fossil (Jun 6, 2012)

The problem really stemmed from our advances in Astronomy.  We began discovering lots of previously undetected objects in the outer solar system very much like Pluto.  One, Eris, is something like 1/4 times again as massive as Pluto.  So the choices were either 1.)  Redesignate Pluto as a Dwarf Planet, or 2.)  Come up with a bunch more names and designate all the "Proto-Plutos" as planets.  I can't imagine the new mnemonics we'd need.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh what the heck. 98% of what I learned in school has been disproved in the last 50 years anyway. At least arithmetic has hung in there but it was just made up in the first place. The only profitable thing that has withstood the decades is the casino I ran in the paint booth in wood shop. I should have spent most of my time on recess and quit in ninth grade and gone to work for Steve Wynn.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 6, 2012)

pffft.  All this hullabaloo about one wee little space object.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...s-found-nasa-kepler-earth-like-space-science/

*More than a thousand potential new planets have been found outside our solar system—nearly doubling the number of candidates discovered so far by NASA's Kepler space telescope, according to a new study.*
The fresh batch of Kepler Objects of Interest, or KOIs, emerged from an analysis of mission data gathered between May 2009 and September 2010.
The data revealed 1,091 possible new planets, bringing the total count to 2,321—up from 1,235 candidates formally announced last February.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 7, 2012)

I have difficulty calling the gas giants "planets"....you can't land on them. I'm pushing for a new classification....Solar, and Galactic Participants (obviously Solar for things in our system, and Galactic for all bodies in the galaxy)...all are welcome. Its like a commune for space objects where everyone is treated fairly and with respect...unlike what we've done to poor Pluto. Next thing, they'll tell us that we don't need to capitalize its name..one step closer to just being written out of the books.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, Pluto got the shaft...Poor Pluto..


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jun 8, 2012)

neat pictures quads


----------



## quads (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!  Haven't had any time for cutting wood lately, I'm way behind and might have to turn a few customers away by next Spring, but I took a few minutes to look at Venus crossing the Sun.  Almost forgot about that even!  HA!


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jun 8, 2012)

Quads you may never have to sell firewood again after the auction!


----------



## quads (Jun 9, 2012)

ohio woodburner said:


> Quads you may never have to sell firewood again after the auction!


Gee, don't scare me like that!  HA!  I love selling firewood.........


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 9, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Thanks. I missed it. I will catch it next time.


 
OK where are you hiding the fountain of youth??


----------



## gzecc (Jun 9, 2012)

Quads, your pictures are out of this world.


----------



## quads (Jun 10, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Quads, your pictures are out of this world.


HA!  Literally!  Thanks!


----------

